# Stellar Legends: WarSpace



## Warspacer (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Community!

Ich bin der Nicolas, 29 Jahre alt und möchte hier kurz mein Browserspielprojekt vorstellen, das kommenden Montag in seine Beta startet! 
Ein paar Bekannte, mit denen ich derzeit ein großes MMO zocke, haben mir geraten, hier mal zu posten... 

Das Projekt ist bereits ein Ableger des Erstlingswerks meines Teams und heisst 'Stellar Legends: WarSpace'. Wir (das sind 5 Leute aus verschiedenen Teilen der Republik) haben daran seit Dezember 2010 entwickelt und stehen nun kurz vor der Fertigstellung. 

Ihr findet das Projekt hier.

Zur Beschreibung: 

In ferner Zukunft hat die Menschheit durch die Ausnutzung von Wurmlöchern große Teile einer fernen Galaxis besiedelt. Seitdem überziehen fast ununterbrochen Konflikte und Kriege ihre neue Heimat. Und so wird es erst dann dauerhaften Frieden geben, wenn sich eine Macht im Kampf um die Vorherrschaft in der Galaxis hervortut und alle anderen besiegt...


Bei Stellar Legends: WarSpace handelt es sich um ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel, angesiedelt in einer fernen Galaxis. Die Spieler wetteifern miteinander um die Vormachtstellung in der neuen Heimat der Menschheit, die sie durch die Kolonisierung von Planeten, die Einnahme und Verteidigung strategischer Punkte auf der Karte, durch Besetzung von Rohstoffvorkommen, Handel und geschicktes Zusammenspiel erreichen können. Durch die Erforschung unterschiedlichster Technologien verbessern sie währenddessen ihre wirtschaftliche und und militärische Stärke. Für die Durchsetzung ihrer Ziele stehen ihnen eine Vielzahl von Raumschiffen und verschiedene Typen von Bodentruppen zur Verfügung, die alle zu Angriffs- und Verteidigungszwecken eingesetzt werden können.


Es handelt sich übrigens NICHT um einen weiteren Ogame-Klon - als jemand, der Browsergames seit deren Anfängen vor mehr als 10 Jahren spielt wehre ich mich gegen solche Aussagen. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass es vor Ogame schon mehrere sehr gute BGs gab. 
Natürlich ist es so, dass es bei Browsergames eine gewisse Machart gibt, nach der eine große Anzahl von Titeln gestrickt ist. Wir haben bei WarSpace als Hobbyprojekt versucht, überall nicht nur den Standard, sondern etwas mehr zu schaffen. Ob uns das gelungen ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Übrigens: Der Ressourcecounter eines Accounts beginnt in dem Moment, in dem er der Account bestätigt wird. Das heisst Ressourcen steigen bereits, auch wenn die Beta erst Montagabend startet. 


Ich hoffe wir sehn uns mal bei der Beta!


Gruß,
Nicolas


----------

